# Local Juice Sample Sets



## ZoemDoef

I cannot find any of our local juice mixologists that provide a sample set of their juices. SkyBlue used to have and it was the best way to sample their juice, I loved it but see that is not available on their site any more. SkyBlue had a set of 3ml bottles which was about a tank full for each flavor!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

The Lung Brewery do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I agree 
Samples are a great way to try many juices at a lower cost.

I would buy a lot more samples if they were readily available...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

What bottle size is considered a sample? 

For me 3 or 5ml is pointless because more often than not it takes more than that to really get to know the juice. These sizes will just not do modern juices any justice. The devices that most people use these days will chew through samples in hours or in some cases even minutes, the days of cartomizers and ce4s are over.

I've tried quite a few juices, and there were many that I didn't like at first but became favourites after giving them more tank time. 

I consider 10ml to be a good sample size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> What bottle size is considered a sample?
> 
> For me 3 or 5ml is pointless because more often than not it takes more than that to really get to know the juice. These sizes will just not do modern juices any justice. The devices that most people use these days will chew through samples in hours or in some cases even minutes, the days of cartomizers and ce4s are over.
> 
> I've tried quite a few juices, and there were many that I didn't like at first but became favourites after giving them more tank time.
> 
> I consider 10ml to be a good sample size.



Agreed @BumbleBee - 10ml is a great sample size. Allows for testing on say 2 or 3 devices over a few days.
@Oupa from Vapour Mountain got it right a long time ago 
I think i got each and every one of his samples way back and that helped me a lot to decide what I wanted to buy in bigger 30ml sizes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lim

Mike's have sample set too, might wana check that out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dirk

We are also doing 'bundles' for the Hazeworks range... 4x 10ml... and I guess a good vape shop should have the juices they sell in decent testers as well... =) Our stock should be here around the end of the week, and on the site... Will send an update to the forums when it all happens 

Admins, not sure how to write this without it possibly seeming like promotion? But merely trying to add value to the comments/query... Please remove if inappropriate..

But what I can say for 'testers', perhaps not all packaged 'to go', our shop is preparing for a high quality tester for each and every one of the ranges we carry, local and internationals...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

@Oupa at Vapour Mountain does 10ml bottles which I believe are sample size. Also @ComplexChaos does sample bottles 5ml if I'm not mistaken and @ShaneW at juicy jobs does samples as well.. Those are just the Cape Town guys. If i remember correctly skyblue and makes mega mixes comes in samples too


----------



## ZoemDoef

BumbleBee said:


> What bottle size is considered a sample?
> 
> For me 3 or 5ml is pointless because more often than not it takes more than that to really get to know the juice. These sizes will just not do modern juices any justice. The devices that most people use these days will chew through samples in hours or in some cases even minutes, the days of cartomizers and ce4s are over.
> 
> I've tried quite a few juices, and there were many that I didn't like at first but became favourites after giving them more tank time.
> 
> I consider 10ml to be a good sample size.




I agree that to properly know the juice you need to vape it over a period of time however, the 3ml is enough to do one of 2 things:
- Tempts you into buying more so perform a better sample of the juice in which case I will get the 30ml
- Rule it out as an option

Ideal I would love to be able to get 30ml of EVERYTHING. This unfortunately has caused me a problem. I now have a collection of juice that I do not like and also do not trash and do not even want to give away. In some instances I disliked the juice so much that I have not bought anything else from the mixologist even though he/she might have other great juices.

For the mixologists it serves as a great way to expose users to their variety within a small budget and more often than not will result in the user re-ordering 30ml of the flavors the user likes. So it is a form of advertisement for vendors.


----------



## ZoemDoef

Hats of to the mixologists that has these sets available, I would appreciate it if this was more easy to see or find though.


----------



## PaulH

Blends of Distinction do a great 5 set of 10mls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

I wish Paulies would do this really want to try his flavours but won't spend plus R250 for one flavour I'd pay that for 3 or 4 10ml bottles though

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jarred Karp

As Dirk mentioned previously, haze works does a taster pack for like I think it's 350 bucks for 1 10ml of each juice in their range.

I'd really dig if more brands did this though... and If more vape shops had testers of their products... I'm pretty sick of buying juice that doesn't taste anything like it promised to be in the explanation written by masters of words which could probably make grape flavoured concentrate sound like it doesn't taste like socks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86

Does anyone still do the sample packs ?


----------



## PsyCLown

I think sample packs are a fantastic idea, that being said the amount of effort it must be to fill multiple 10ml bottles... I would imagine it to be really tedious.

Effort vs profit, not great.

That being said, it can certainly lead to more profit later on as it will allow someone to try your juices over someone else who does not offer sample packs. I would be hesitant to purchase a juice without trying it, especially if it is at the premium juice price of R140+ for 30ml.
Not to mention how many flavours there are available and if you want to try them all, it becomes very costly if you are forced to purchase 30ml bottles as the smallest size.

For someone like me, who is new to the scene, sample packs are an amazing way to get to know what is available and to assist me in finding the juices I prefer and start supporting my preferred local juice makers sooner.


*EDIT:* That being said, I think Orion, Plume Station & Blends of Distinction might still do sample packs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

